# SoCal Beach and Zoo - Happy Earth Day!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was in Southern California over the weekend for my friend's bachelorette party (I'm the maid of honor so I threw it for her) and while I was there she took me to Huntington Beach - there's a dog beach there - and the San Diego Zoo (on separate days, of course). I got some nice pictures of the beach with her dog (Claude - he's a rescue she's had for a year or so now... she has no idea what kind of mix he is) and zoo animals and since it IS Earth Day (Happy Earth Day everyone!) I thought I could share them with you even though these aren't Havs. Kubrick and Hitchcock, you'll be happy to know, had a wonderful time with daddy in New York and were VERY excited to see me back yesterday!

Loving Claude









You Can't Catch Me









Claude Close Up









Migrating









Mohawk Monkey









Panda Bear - I couldn't get a nice picture of him as he was pacing around and around non-stop. The female next to him just slept the whole time and right next to the wall too, so it was impossible to get a good picture! Of course, we were lucky that we went on Sunday when it was 98 degrees so the zoo was very empty - we didn't even have to wait in line to see the Pandas!









Blowing Bubbles









Profile









Sleepy Baby - I'm not sure he's sucking his thumb, but it sure looks like it, no?









Hiding Out


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aaaaaaah! - this one just made me laugh... it looks like he (she?) is singing opera!









Black Tongue - I always found it interesting that giraffes have black tongues









Resting Place - I think the elephant was tired, LOL.









Eating









Goofy Face - I love this one!









Surveyance









Stretch









Portrait









Snubbing









Pondering - can you tell I loved this orangutan?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a few more...

Snake Neck Turtle - this thing was insane! It looked exactly like a snake (next picture)!


















Vibrant Colors









Grooming is Boring - check out the topknot on this guy!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Happy, happy, happy dogs! I would be too if I were in So. Cal. right now!*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, your pictures are fabulous as always! I love the rhino one the most (I think) but as always with your pictures have a hard time choosing.
Claude could be a Pom mix I think. Either way, he seems to be sweet.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Great shot of the elephant hiney!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I am so jealous. I miss the zoo and the beach and now really badly! Great photos Lina and yikes to be at the zoo in that weather. There are actually a few dog beaches in So Cal. <sigh>


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

love your pics!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing pictures Lina!
You drove right by my house! It was a beautiful, hot day here in San Diego!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes, it was really hot to be at the zoo, but we had fun regardless.  I do have to say that SoCal is really not the place for me, but it was fun to visit! I'll be back again in 3 weeks for the wedding... just for a short trip again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shots!
I want your camera


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! Great pictures! Your friend's picture with her furball is very sweet. 

Keep those fabulous pictures coming.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

omg, that is impressive!!! That's your telephoto lens getting those, right? Wow. My D60 is still packed up from our puppy visit and I haven't had a chance to even figure out how to download everything onto the computer. I'm in awe of real photographers.....


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great mini vacation. The pictures, as usually were stunning. You're ready for National Geographic now. My favorite was the Koala Bear. Thanks for sharing all the pics!
Gina


----------

